# Rofedern in 2.000 Litern



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Also, falls mich noch niemand kennt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35880 

Vor kurzen habe ich meine mum davon überzeugt, eine Regentonne als Hochteich zu kaufen/verwenden.

Hier der link dazu: http://www.beckmann-kg.de/websale7/...p1}{md5/12fb325adbb5a4f45e0732c01827638f/md5}

Ich würde gerne 10 kleine Rotfedern halten und sie auch dauerhaft halten. Wenn das gehen würde, kämen keine andere fische dazu. Ich kenne natürlich auch die anderen fische aus unseren breiten. Dadurch da ich angler bin, kann ich an so ziemlich alles kommen, was in Donau und anderen Gewässern schwimmt.

Ginge es grundsätzlich 10 Rotfedern darin zu halten?

Ich bin froh, wenn mir wer hilft, aber bitte nicht Babyfische wie __ moderlieschen unso... 

LG und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Wild (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo,
eine Regentonne mit 2000 Litern???
Aber auch wenn es 2000 Liter sind, rate ich dringendst davon ab. Rotfedern vermehren sich sehr schnell und es kommt auch auf die Wassertiefe an. Aber ich kann mir die Sache auch nicht ganz vorstellen.....
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## docmatze (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hi,

und vor allem im Winter wenn es friert!Was soll da noch an Wasser überbleiben für 20 Fische?
Rotfedern werden auch größer, ich glaube das ist keine gute Idee.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Ich würde von Rotfedern abraten. Sie wachsen, meine hatten ca. 15 cm und vermehren sich wie Unkraut.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo!

Also um winter kommen sie ins aquarium im haus. Na gut.

Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn man ein pool, eines mit gerade wänden, mit teichfolie auslegt? Das würde dann auch größer ausfallen. aber abgesehen von der größe, was sagt ihr zu einem mit teichfolie ausgelegten pool?


----------



## rumbalotte (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Was habt ihr denn für grosse Aquarien im Haus, wenn schon 2000 l draussen zu klein sind?


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Denk ich mir auch...


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*



Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also um winter kommen sie ins aquarium im haus. Na gut.
> 
> Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn man ein pool, eines mit gerade wänden, mit teichfolie auslegt? Das würde dann auch größer ausfallen. aber abgesehen von der größe, was sagt ihr zu einem mit teichfolie ausgelegten pool?



Hallo,

das kommt natürlich auch wieder auf die Größe des pools an!
Eine Bekannte hat das auch gemacht - der Pool war ca. 10 m lang und 6m breit... und überall ca. 1,80m tief. Die hat zwar keine Folie reingelegt, aber massig Steine usw., um damit auch eine Uferzone errichten zu können. Nach VIEL Arbeit ist das Ergebnis aber echt gut geworden.
Aber die hat mittlerweile soviel Geld da reingestelckt, da wäre ein Abriß des Pools und neugestaltung des Teiches wohl günstiger ausgefallen.
Ein Pool steht ja auch meist in sonniger Lage - da muss man auch an die Technik denken.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo!

Ich meine die pools die man wie ein kleinen planschbecken ausserhalb der erde aufstellen kann. Da habe ich vor kurzen eines gesehen, das hatte einen starken rahmen, gerade wände und 7000 liter fassungsvermögen.

also findet ihr rein vom pool her die lösung gut?

LG


----------



## libsy (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Nein, weil du dann im Winter immer vor dem Problem stehst, wohin mit den Fischen.
So ein Pool nimmt doch auch Platz weg. Wieso dann keinen richtigen kleinen Teich?
Dann hätte ich schon vorher Angst, dass dieses Planschbecken kaputt geht.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo!

Sie überwintern im aqarium im haus bzw. im Schuppen. Wieso sollte es kaputt gehen, wenn man wasser einfüllt (was in ein pool gehört) und noch dazu kein bzw. wenig geplansche stattfindet? 

LG


----------



## libsy (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Wie groß ist dein Aquarium? Liter mäßig?
Folie, da gehört nicht viel das es ein Loch hat.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo,

Hochteich - ob Regentonne oder Planschbecken - hat nicht nur den Nachteil, dass es im Winter evtl. kaputt friert, genauso wird es im Sommer viel zu warm. Das ist für Fische völlig ungeeignet. 

Wenn man einen fischtauglichen Teich nicht bauen kann oder darf, dann sollte man vielleicht mal nachdenken, ob es nicht besser wäre, auf Fischhaltung zu verzichten. Es gibt auch andere schöne Hobbys, die ohne Tierquälerei auskommen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Servus Joschie

Herzlich Willkommen

Möchte Dir nicht den Niepf nehmen und ich finde es super das du dich für Teiche und Fische und was noch so alles im Teich vorkommt interessierst 

Aber ... wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor.

So ein Pool ist ja nicht von heute auf morgen aufgebaut, die Filteranlage anschließen, über die wir ja noch garnet gesprochen haben. 

Wer betoniert die Bodenplatte, so Pools brauchen eine 

Winter fest machen 

Im Frühjahr wieder Fit machen 

Die Fische im Winter im Aquarium geht ja garnet , die werden viel zu groß :beten
Das ist Tierquälerei 

Schau ... ich habe mir einen Teich gegraben, 1,20m Tief und ca. 20m² ... ich habe keine Fische im Teich, keine Technik, nur __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche und seit heute eine __ Ringelnatter.
Auch Libellenlarven und andere Insekten und deren Larven befinden sich darin.
Das ist ganz schön spannend in den Teich zu schauen ... richtig faszinierend 

Spatzen, Meisen und andere Vogerl kommen trinken und baden und auch meine Katze trinkt aus dem Teich.

Da ist soviel Leben im und am Teich ich könnt stundenlang hinein schauen und das Umfeld beobachten ...

Andere User haben auch so Teiche ... ohne Fische ...

Grab Dir doch auch einen


----------



## Zander35 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo,

Rotfedern in einem Pool, ob nun mit Teichfolie oder nicht, halte ich für nicht sinnvoll. Rotfedern lieben stark verkrautete Weiher mit weichem Bodengrund und flachen Uferzonen.
Klar sind natürliche Gewässer schwer mit Gartengewässer zu vergleichen, aber denke ich, dass da ein Gartenteich schon wesentlich besser als ein Pool geeignet ist. 
Für 10 Rotfedern würde ich aber mindestens 10000l nehmen. Die werden recht groß und vermehren sich, wie schon andere User geschrieben ziemlich schnell.

LG,
Martin


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo!

Ja ok. Ich lasse es ja eh schon. vlt schau ich mal ob ich für lauben oder so, was zusammen bekomme. Das aquarium hätte 300 Liter.

LG


----------



## 2Lame4Name (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Warum machst du es dir so schwer?

230€ für eine 2000L Pfütze. Wenn du dir selbst nen Teich gräbst bekommst du für die 230€ Vlies, Folie und, falls du etwas improvisierst noch fast den passenden Filter.
Du kannst den Teich dann frei nach deinen Wünschen und auch Fischgerechter gestalten. Außerdem hast du nicht die Arbeit wenns ums Überwintern geht.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo!

naja wir haben aber winter wo es teilweise wochenlang unter -15°C (selten sogar bis -25°C) hat. Wie tief müsster er da denn sein?

LG


----------



## 2Lame4Name (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Naja im Bauwesen kalkuliert man Frost bis max 80cm, bei Wasser aber etwas mehr.
Bei mir bin ich bis auf 1,40 runter, wenns bei dir so extrem kalt ist dann musst du halt noch etwas tiefer.
Du musst auch nicht den ganzen Teich so tief machen, je nach dem wie viele Fische du hast reicht eine kleine Stelle, denn wenns kalt ist sind die Fische nicht wirklich aktiv.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo!

Also einen richtigen teich darf ich nicht haben, gründe will ich nicht nennen.

Ich werde schauen, wshl nehme ich mir die 2000er und gebe mir eine gruppe Lauben rein. schauma mal...

LG


----------



## katja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*



> Da die __ Laube ein starker Schwimmer ist, sollte er nur in größeren Teichen eingesetzt werden. Ist der Teich zu klein, springen sie auch gerne raus



schon allein, wenn ich das lese, ist es mir ein rätsel, warum du das vorhast 

wenn es, aus welchen gründen auch immer, nicht möglich ist, einen teich zu haben, warum willst du denn auf teufel komm raus ein becken mit fischen? was alles dagegen spricht wurde ja nun schon zur genüge erklärt.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

IN DAS BECKEN GEHÖREN GAR KEINE FISCHE!

Ist das so schwer zu kapieren


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Habe zwar keine genauen Vorstellungen von Lauben aber wie schon oft gesagt wurde ist das Becken einfach ungeeignet nehm das nicht persönlich es geht um das Wohl der Fische!


----------



## Joschiiie96 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Halllo

Ich verstehe es nicht, wenn man ein 2000 liter aquarium hat, sagen allle wie riesig es ist und fragen, was man reingubt. Da kommen vorschläge, von __ rotfeder und Co. aber ja wenn ihr meint, lass ich es halt auch.mit lauben, wo eigentlich viele sagen, dass eine hälterung in aquarien ab 500 L ok sei... Aber ja egal.

LG


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Also in einem Aquarium werden die wenigsten sagen das du Rotfedern hälst oder.
Meinstens werden Fische gehalten die kleiner bleiben als unsere einheimischen...


----------



## blackbird (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Also in einem Aquarium werden die Wenigsten sagen, dass du Rotfedern hältst, oder?
> Meistens werden Fische gehalten, die kleiner bleiben als unsere Einheimischen...



Hallo zusammen, 

auch im Aquarium gilt nicht nur grundsätzlich die Größe der Fische als Maßstab, sondern auch deren Lebensgewohnheiten und z.B. Schwimmfreudigkeit. M.E. kann man hier nicht zwingend verallgemeinern, aber ich würde auf jeden Fall den Empfehlungen der Leute mit Erfahrungen mit diesen Tieren hier folgen...

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo Joschi,

Du kannst ein Aquarium nicht mit einem Teich vergleichen - das sind völlig andere Bedingungen.
Zumal Du ja nicht mal einen richtigen Teich hast, sondern ein Hochbecken. 

Und der, der dir für ein Aquarium Rotfedern vorschlägt, hat überhaupt keinen Schimmer. 
Oder er möchte sie loswerden.


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo Joschi,

ein  Aquarium ist viel leichter warm zu halten als für einheimische Fische ausreichend kühl! Das Temperaturproblem ergibt sich auch bei einem "Hochteich". Kommt noch dazu, das ein Hochteich eine Barriere für Zuwanderer darstellt. Also läuft es auf irgendwie Pool mit Wasser und nur Fischen hinaus. Wenn man mal ein Biotop erlebt hat, wie das lebt, wie das funktioniert, dann ist das um Längen interessanter als Wasser mit irgendwelchen Fischen, an denen man sich schnell satt sieht. Koi mal außen vor.
Meine wollte in der Pfütze unbedingt Fisch haben, ich eigentlich nicht, aber meine würde sowieso alles haben wollen was sich bewegt. So sind es Bitterlinge geworden, genauso ein pienziges Fischchen wie __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen - über die ich auch nachgedacht habe. Von vorne herein war klar, dass die nicht gefüttert werden. Da zanke ich noch heute mit meiner rum, aber sie sieht das es den Bitterlingen gut geht.  Zum Glück hat sich heraus gestellt das die das  Teichleben *nicht* weitgehend wegfressen. Die Kaulquappen lassen sie in Ruhe und Amphibien allgemein halte ich für viel interessanter als die allermeisten Fische. Libellenlarven gibt es ebenfalls in großer Menge.

So eine kleine, gegrabene Pfütze hat mit dem nur scheinbaren Verzicht auf Fisch erhebliches Potenzial auf ein interessantes Biotop.

Alternative ist irgendwas mörtelkübelteichartiges, auch einfach nur hingestellt. Wenn das schattig steht, kann das bepflanzt werden und tropische Fischchen oder Garnelen wären ein möglicher Besatz. Viele vermehren sich in solchen Freilandwannen im Vergleich zum Aquarium leicht. Im Winter müssen die dann natürlich rein Es gibt in einem guten aquaristischen Forum einen Thread der schon viele Jahre läuft und eine Menge Infos bietet. Den findest du über eine Suche nach Mörtelkübelteich

Es gibt schon Möglichkeiten, da muss es nicht so ein ungeeignetes Konstrukt aus irgendwie-Pool und (zu großen) Fischen in völlig untauglicher Umgebung sein. Da kann man sich auch gleich davon frei machen, dass gößere Fische "besser" sind oder interessanter, nur weil sie vordergründig auffälliger scheinen. Die Bitterlinge gehören bezüglich ihrer Vermehrung und der Abhängigkeit von Teichmuscheln zu den fraglos interessantesten Fischen überhaupt. In Verbindung mit ihrer allgemein guten "Biotopverträglichkeit" ein wirklich tolles Fischchen.  Die Fische selbst sind weit weniger ein Problem, das ist ganz klar das Erreichen der Bedingungen um Teichmuscheln am Leben erhalten zu können!

Mit freundichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*



nik schrieb:


> Es gibt in einem guten aquaristischen Forum einen Thread der schon viele Jahre läuft und eine Menge Infos bietet. Den findest du über eine Suche nach Mörtelkübelteich



Hallo Nik,

hast Du einen Link büdde 

Ich finde da nix, was über Jahre läuft, sondern nur Firlefanz. Zumal ich auch nicht weiß , welches das gute aquaristische Forum ist...


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Hallo Else,
aber gerne doch.
Das ist ein gutes fischlastiges Aquaristikforum, ich bin ja pflanzenlastig.


edit: das nächste mal nene ich dich Christine ... 
es hat auch Nachteile wenn man in der Sig unterschreibt, im Edit sieht man die nicht.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rofedern in 2.000 Litern*

Danke, darfst Else zu mir sagen (bist nicht der einzige - ich hör sogar darauf  )


----------

